# Mir vs Carwin for Interim title at UFC 111 in New Jersey?



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/17229/sha...rim-heavyweight-title-at-ufc-111-in-march.mma



> While UFC president Dana White recently said the status of UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar would be decided in the next four to six weeks, things are apparently progressing much faster.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) has learned from sources close to the organization that the UFC is targeting an interim heavyweight title matchup between top contender Shane Carwin and former UFC champion Frank Mir.
> 
> ...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that Mir will take this. I think that he will be alright on his feet and if it goes to the ground he will rip off one of Carwin's limbs.

I am not a big fan of either fighter, but this fight does interest me! And Frank Mir sure is getting a lot of title shots lately. He got Nog for the interim, Lesnar for the unification, now Carwin for an interim, and if he wins it will be Lesnar for the unification again.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Great fight for both guys. We will find out if Carwin is the real deal and see how well Mir does with another big wrestler. Mir has the advantage everywhere except for wrestling but Carwin does possess some serious power in his hands and can catch people off guard with it. Im pretty excited for this one.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Mir does not deserve a shot at the interim title IMO.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I think Mir is more than deserving for a shot at the interim belt. There are so many guys that "could be" or are "supposed to be" the next great HW. Mir on the other hand is a former champion who lost to the current champion. His fight against Kongo proved that he is in top form again. The winner of Nog/Cain would than have a shot at the interim belt if Brock is still on the shelve (which I think he very well will be). That only leaves JDS on the outside looking in, who ha a match at 108 with Yvel. I think Mir beats Carwin, so in a perfect world, Nog will beat Cain to set up Mir/Nog II and put all of those staph infection theories to rest.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I see Carwin taking this. 

Big mouth will struggle to TD him but I see him winning the stand-up until Shane lands a big punch, drops him and finishes him with gnp some time in rd 1 or 2. 

Pretty close fight though.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

What? How does Mir deserve this over Cain and JDS? This is just a business decision in my opinion and I don't agree with it.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> What? How does Mir deserve this over Cain and JDS? This is just a business decision in my opinion and I don't agree with it.


JDS is fighting Yvel at 108, Nog is fighting Cain at 110. Therefore Carwin/Mir makes perfect sense. Not a business decision just a scheduling decision. 5 of the 6 fighters could be fighting for the interim belt in theory, all IMO are worthy of the shot and this setup in the next 4 PPV's helps sort out some of the HWs.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Let's not forget that JDS and Nog wont fight, no way. 

So as long as Nog is in the title picture (which he is), JDS can't be included in it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Shanes got some heavy hands and tight compact punches.

Mirs boxing is impressive, but He should only engage until he can take Carwin down here.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> JDS is fighting Yvel at 108, Nog is fighting Cain at 110. Therefore Carwin/Mir makes perfect sense. Not a business decision just a scheduling decision. 5 of the 6 fighters could be fighting for the interim belt in theory, all IMO are worthy of the shot and this setup in the next 4 PPV's helps sort out some of the HWs.


So what? It's a title fight and it shouldn't just be based on who's got time that night. In my opinion Mir moved down the pecking order after the loss against Brock and is pretty much the last person to deserve another title match. He looked great in his rebound fight, but a single win over a guy who is also coming off a loss shouldn't earn you a title match.


----------



## lrbrugby (Aug 29, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> So what? It's a title fight and it shouldn't just be based on who's got time that night. In my opinion Mir moved down the pecking order after the loss against Brock and is pretty much the last person to deserve another title match. He looked great in his rebound fight, but a single win over a guy who is also coming off a loss shouldn't earn you a title match.


Randy Couture earnt a title shot after coming out of retirement after a loss to Chuck Liddell. I'm being a bit cynical here - I love Randy and he was awesome against Sylvia - but according to your logic he didn't deserve a shot either. Did you apply the same logic to those circumstances?


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Now that's a fight I'd like to see, hopefully Carwin gets to fight soon after such a long hiatus!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

lrbrugby said:


> Randy Couture earnt a title shot after coming out of retirement after a loss to Chuck Liddell. I'm being a bit cynical here - I love Randy and he was awesome against Sylvia - but according to your logic he didn't deserve a shot either. Did you apply the same logic to those circumstances?



You do relies that when Couture got the title shot after retirement there were no good HW at the time.... Brock didn't make a name for himself yet, Cain didn't or Shane Carwin OR JDS... And if im not mistaken wasn't he DEFENDING his title when he came out of retirement not OFFERED a title shot.... U should know ur facts....

I think this whole interm thing giving Frank Mir a another interm shot is retarded.... I don't care if Cain Vel has a fight planed, that just means they should have Shane fight Mir and Cain fight Nog and those winners fight for the interm or something... How can Cain Velasquez having NEVER lost yet, beats Kongo and then Ben Rothwell his last to fights STILL doesn't get offered Cain for whatever reason then offers Mir it? If the reason is because they didn't know when Brock would be back so they keep Shane on hold and give Cain fights that he only wants so he can get s title shot? The whole thing doesn't make since, and plus why would we want to see a Brock/Mir AGAIN.... I hope this doesn't give the winner a interm belt even Mir saying how stupid those are, and how it just confuses people...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lrbrugby said:


> Randy Couture earnt a title shot after coming out of retirement after a loss to Chuck Liddell. I'm being a bit cynical here - I love Randy and he was awesome against Sylvia - but according to your logic he didn't deserve a shot either. Did you apply the same logic to those circumstances?


Umm... yes! Nothing against Randy, but he didn't really deserve some of the title shots he got.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

wow, I love both these fighters, I had either of them capable of getting the belt away from brock, but i like mir a bit more. However, in carwin he's dealing with a big wrestler who's also a bjj purple belt (i think), outside of the ufc carwin has plenty subs, not that i think he will sub mir, but i do think if he gets it on the ground he'll be much harder for mir to sub, and if he gets on top, it could be the end of mir's night especially with his GnP. now standing we know carwin has raw power, but mir seems to have picked up a good stand up game, so I don't know who to give the edge to there. it will be a very intresting match up, and i'm seriously thinking of taking the trip to the US to watch it. who ever wins i'll be happy and sad at the same time


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

This works out well for Brock.

He's done nothing but pound on Mir in their two fights but Carwin actually poses a threat to beat Brock on the feet and KO him... however I feel Mir is a better striker than Carwin and on the ground and is a bad matchup for Carwin.

Suffice to say, Brock will probably luck out and get Mir again.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Coosh said:


> This works out well for Brock.
> 
> He's done nothing but pound on Mir in their two fights but Carwin actually poses a threat to beat Brock on the feet and KO him... however I feel Mir is a better striker than Carwin and on the ground and is a bad matchup for Carwin.
> 
> Suffice to say, Brock will probably luck out and get Mir again.



I totally agree i just don't see Frank knocking Shane out like i see Shane knocking Frank out... But then again i didn't see Kongo getting knocked down from his punches ether, so i have no clue what ether fighter will bring to the table, i have some faith in Shanes wrestling but i never saw he wrestling against someone as good on the ground as Mir, should be interesting i just hope this fight doesnt give a Interm belt


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I going with my man Mir by anyway he wants:thumbsup:


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

No way in hell does Mir deserve a title shot at this point in time, Kongo wasn't exactly at the top of the ladder coming into that fight. Dos Santos and Cain are both infinitely more deserving, not to mention Nogueira beat Randy Couture after losing his title so his 1 win after losing the belt is at least as impressive as Mir's imo, I just don't understand why the UFC wants to give Mir the shot here, it's completely outta nowhere.


As for the fight if it happened, I see Mir getting KO'd. Mir's chin has never been stellar and Carwin's hands are just completely devastating, it's only going to take 1 shot to kock Mir out and I don't see Mir getting this fight to the ground.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

i dont care who wins im on the fence with both fighters Mir has a talkin problem tho but hey Shane is a tool i just want a good fight because we may not see Brock for a few more months atleast so A. lets get started on this interim belt and get some good match ups...because frankly even tho i enjoyed tuf 10 i want to see some real HW fights


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Fight shouldn't be for a title. Winner of this should fight winner of Cain/Nog for the interim assuming Brock is still out.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

what suprises me is that carwin is gettin the push when there are wheeey more talented ppl (like cain velasquez) than both of these 2!


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> Fight shouldn't be for a title. Winner of this should fight winner of Cain/Nog for the interim assuming Brock is still out.


couldnt agree more!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Either guy against Brock for the title is great. But at this point, why does Mir get a shot at Carwin for the title? I just see this as Mir's record getting "padded" ( He is earning the wins, just saying, it's not world class competition he's beating besides dead Nog.) 

That's just a problem it looks like I'll have to deal with... Not only has Mir not submitted anyone hard to submit in MMA

I guess this matchup just doesn't intrigue me at all yet  Down the road It would have. I was looking more forward to Kongo vs Mir to be honest.

IF this is for a title SHOT, then I like it! But the Interim title thing has diluted the UFC before, and it will just do it again.

I REALLY wish Brock would vacate the title, so that #1 there would be less rush to get him back, therefore also relieving the insane pressure that is likely on him right now. and #2, so there would be NO MORE INTERIM.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont know that Mir really deserves a shot at any kind of heavyweight strap at the moment, but Carwin definetely doesnt so it makes me happy to see him have to face some real competition before he gets an actual shot. I really hope that Brock actually comes back soon so that we can get back to having an actual champion and sort this mess out. Brock being out of the mix right now is going to end up knocking some deserivng guys out of title contention before they get there shot. Cain and JDS already deserve shots at the title, but they are both about to face some very tough competition. In my opinion the JDS/Yvel fight is a toss up and I might even lean towards Yvel. The Cain/Nog fight is tough to call, but I would have to favor Nog based upon experience and overall skill. I do not want to see Cain and JDS sent to the back of the line, but I think that is very likely what is about to happen.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont see Mir deserving a shot i think they are trying to ride the hype of him maybe posing a come back fighting what they portrayed as the top contender in Carwin...


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Hell ya. Mir is the Interim Champ......again haha.


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

Gotta go with Mir on this one because he's the interim champ of all times for the UFC. Better believe if there is an interim title on the line it's gonna end up around Mir's waist.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

BlacklistShaun said:


> Gotta go with Mir on this one because he's the interim champ of all times for the UFC. Better believe if there is an interim title on the line it's gonna end up around Mir's waist.


Haha so true.

Besides if Lesnar is out for a long time you know the belt will be defended and that's when Nog/Cain comes in.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Out of the 3 up and comers Cain, JDS and Carwin, Carwin is the LEAST deserving of a title shot, his only top 20 win wasnt that impressive compared to Cain dismantling Kongo and Rothwell or JDS flash KOing Werdum and stopping Cro Cop (not that impressive tbh but he did finish it). 

Carwin got his nose smashed and taken down and altho the power is very impressive i dont think his standup is, Mirs is better. On the ground Mir will be looking to prove he can handle a bigger man and it would give him confidence if he fought Brock in the future, which seems likely. Only thing is, Shane is no Brock, Brock relies on his wrestling all the time and it dominates, Shane doesnt do that as often and isnt nearly as fast or explosive with the TDs. Speed is the biggest difference between Shane and Brock and despite what ppl say that Brock is "just big" it's the speed that kills you 1st, then the size.

I think alot of the reasoning behind Carwins push is age, he doesnt have long and JDS and Cain will both be around for quite awhile imo. I dont think marketability is the reason behind this push, Cain is prob more marketable, it has alot to do with age and ppl wanted Brock to face a guy his own size and Carwin is one of the only guys that fits the bill (Mir does now too imo). So they promised Shane this undeserved title shot based on age and him matching up physically to Brock but since Brock pulled out and everybody else is busy i guess this makes sense.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Brock : PLEASE forfeit your title, and come back as a contender later. These guys are too good to just jump back in against the absolute best guy, especially with the combination of his little experience, and coming off near-death.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Why is it such a big deal if the winner gets awarded the interim belt? Its not the REAL belt. All they're really getting is a guaranteed shot at the belt when Brock gets back. Should Brock not make a speedy return they will be forced to defend their title shot to Nog or Cain. As far as I'm concerned, nobody right now really deserves the title in these upcoming fights but if there's going to be an interim belt they might as well make it convenient for their fight schedule.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I like the fight. I'm backing Mir to get the win as well. I think his stand-up and boxing is far better than Carwins although Carwin probably has the edge in power (though with Mir's extra 20lbs of weight, striking training and strength + conditioning programme there's every chance he could be as powerful) and I don't see Carwin hanging with Mir on the ground, if it goes there. He won't be able to do a Brock and dominate Mir, and would probably end up getting subbed. Outside punchers chance I don't see how Carwin can win. Mir's far more skilled AFAIC.

If it is held at UFC 111 that's shaping up to be a stacked card, with GSP vs Dan Hardy already as good as confirmed for the event. There's talk of Thiago Alves fighting at this event as well, I like. Really excited for UFC 110 and 111, definitely make up for the fairly weak 108 and 109 cards.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

6toes said:


> Why is it such a big deal if the winner gets awarded the interim belt? Its not the REAL belt. All they're really getting is a guaranteed shot at the belt when Brock gets back. Should Brock not make a speedy return they will be forced to defend their title shot to Nog or Cain. As far as I'm concerned, nobody right now really deserves the title in these upcoming fights but if there's going to be an interim belt they might as well make it convenient for their fight schedule.


You give a lot of reasons to not bother with an interim title. Why make it more complicated than it needs to be? Winner gets a title shot, they are not a champion. 

I guess they just love setting up the Undisputed Championship PPVs. In MY opinion, it just dilutes the roster, and the product, to have interim champions when a guy is out for this long. 

If Brock is coming back soon enough to not forfeit the title, then why is there an Interim champion? It makes NO sense.

If Brock is out for so long that we need an interim champion, then he should forfeit the title, like Mir had to. 

Why don't we just make an Interim MW champ when Anderson wants to fight LHW too?!?!?!?!

BADABINGBADABOOM


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SuicideJohnson said:


> You give a lot of reasons to not bother with an interim title. Why make it more complicated than it needs to be? Winner gets a title shot, they are not a champion.
> 
> I guess they just love setting up the Undisputed Championship PPVs. In MY opinion, it just dilutes the roster, and the product, to have interim champions when a guy is out for this long.
> 
> ...


In my opinion it is all about PPV numbers. They want to keep the real champ as a champion so when they come back, they have the 2 champs fight. Those are very popular ppv events.

But in the meantime they need to keep cards exciting. Most casual fans do not like the idea of watching a UFC ppv that has no title fight on the card. So the interim championship is another way to appeal to other fans.

That is just my opinion and I could be wrong. I just think that it makes sense, and is a possibility.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> Mir does not deserve a shot at the interim title IMO.


Agreed. If anything, I think their should be a Nog v. Mir II and a Carwin v. Cain match with the winner of both fighting for an interim. 


But that probably wouldn't draw in any money for the UFC, so they'll never do it. Heh.


----------



## JMAT (May 15, 2009)

Tomislav III said:


> Agreed. *If anything, I think their should be a Nog v. Mir II and a Carwin v. Cain match with the winner of both fighting for an interim.
> *
> 
> But that probably wouldn't draw in any money for the UFC, so they'll never do it. Heh.


I don't see what the difference is really dude. All four men are going to get to fight anyways barring injury. Brock's more than likely going to be out till the later half of 2010.

Mir vs Carwin will fight. Then the winner (I'm betting Mir), will defend his interim title against the winner of Nog vs Cain. Hopefully by that time Brock should be coming back and take on which of these 4 men is the current interim champ.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

O.K. Im jumping the line i say no interim either top contender or brock gives the belt up and theres a shoot out for it. TUF style lol Hey then we will see the real TUF HW


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Lol at the whole (Insert UFC HW Here) doesn't deserve the title shot or interim title shot. Randy, Brock, Nog, and Mir all didn't deserve their title shots prior to this. It's nothing new people. It's all business. And that's the way its gonna be.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah very true i just hate that they are not making a choice right now...i know it all depends on brock but hey the show has to go on...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

G_Land said:


> O.K. Im jumping the line i say no interim either top contender or brock gives the belt up and theres a *shoot out for it*. TUF style lol Hey then we will see the real TUF HW



As cool as this would be, it won't happen. The UFC will just have whoever would have fought for the interim belt fight fight for the actual belt.

I don't think it makes a difference. Whether they win an interim or the real title that was forfeited, it won't be legitiment if they haven't beaten the actual champion. Technically speaking they would be the champ, but on a moral level, I think they would have to beat the real champion.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

i know what your saying and agree...somewhat i guess im to wishy washy i want to agree with both sides i keep goin back and forth theres too many "what if's"


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

> Mir had recently found himself among the heavyweight division's second-tier of fighters, but an impressive win over French kickboxer Cheick Kongo left an impression in many fans' minds.


According to who? If tier 1 fighter loses against another tier 1 fighter he doesn't drop down to tier 2 instantly. Mir was still top 5 HW in the world even after losing to Lesnar, just sadly for him in mma match there can only be 1 winner.
To me his position in HW ranking remained exactly same, he was #3 (Fedor being #1 and Brock being #2) after beating Nog and losing to Brock, and Kongo win didn't really make him pass anyone.
Rankings and title shots however don't go hand to hand though like I said on another topic (for a good reason), if we went with "you need to be #2 in division to fight #1" we would have GSP fighting fitch on and on and once in a while fitch would defend his #2 position.
Basically though I wouldn't mind Mir fighting Silva next (which is what Silva wanted too) or something, because I want to see Brock vs. Carwin fight before Mir vs. Lesnar III, other than Carwin and Silva there really isn't anyone worth mentioning free to fight Mir as Nog, JDS and Cain are all booked for different fights.
Then again, Mir vs. GG could be awesome fight. 2 Huge bjj blackbelts with underrated yet devastating stand up. We could see more of Mir's improved boxing on that fight or even an epic ground war bitween 2 of the best "mma grapplers" in business. I use the term "mma grappler", because while there are people with better jitsu credentials around in ufc, I can't think of too many guys who have converted their pure jitsu skills so well into mma.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Simple as this, Mir is a top 3 heayweight in the UFC, I see no reason for complaining. I think Lesnar is gonna end up being stripped, and having to fight once or twice before getting another title shot.
I wouldn't pick anyone besides Lesnar over Mir, so have him fighting for the title should not be a problem. Plus you got your next two title defenses already in line, with the winnner of Nog/Cain, and JDS


----------



## Shevy19 (Jun 28, 2009)

How does Mir get a shot at the interim tile. He choked out Kongo, what an accomplishment. A six year old girl could choke kongo out. Why doesn't Velasquez get the shot, last time I checked he murdered Kongo and Rothwell and would murder Mir. I don't get how Mir is such a good fighter, the only reason he beat Nog was because Nog had a staph infection and he got lucky against Lesnar in there first fight. Mir is an average fighter who has a good guard and who will lose to carwin.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

NEEDLESS confusion. Interims cause misunderstandings with the fans, in the stats, and it dilutes the history books. 

*If they did the 4 man tourney, and THEN the winner was the Interim Champ, then that makes 100% sense with me.* But to have Carwin and Mir fight for the interim title, when the other guys are arguably more deserving at owning the initial belt. 

Ahhhhh It's just lame.


My first choice would be the obvious one: Brock should forfeit the title for now, just like Frank had to himself. Then come back under WAY less pressure, instead of dragging out what could be inevitable, him being stripped of the title anyway.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

AceFranklin88 said:


> Lol at the whole (Insert UFC HW Here) doesn't deserve the title shot or interim title shot. Randy, Brock, Nog, and Mir all didn't deserve their title shots prior to this. It's nothing new people. It's all business. And that's the way its gonna be.


In response to Shevy, again, NOBODY IS EVER DESERVING AT HW ANYMORE.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't like Mir but I think he beats Carwin 4 out of 5 times.


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

I think Mir takes by Submission. I don't really care for Mir but I really think Carwin is over rated. I will eat my words if he beats Mir. But I don't think he will. Then Mir vs Nog and Mir wins and then Brock comes back and destroys Mir again.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Shevy19 said:


> How does Mir get a shot at the interim tile. *He choked out Kongo, what an accomplishment. A six year old girl could choke kongo out*. Why doesn't Velasquez get the shot, *last time I checked he murdered Kongo and Rothwell and would murder Mir*. I don't get how Mir is such a good fighter, the only reason he beat Nog was because Nog had a staph infection and he got lucky against Lesnar in there first fight. Mir is an average fighter who has a good guard and who will lose to carwin.


Wow, both your logic AND memory fails here. First off Cain grinded a decision against Kongo in a fight that was far from "murdering". Cain couldn't finish Kongo in 15 mins (even though according to you a six year old girl could) while Mir wrecked him in bit over 1 minute.

I have been defending Cain at HW for a while and I like his fights, but your post itself bothered me as it was so illogical. I however agree that Cain should be remembered when Dana starts handing out title shots, but like I said earlier in this topic he is tied to a different fight already while both Mir and Carwin are "free" to fight each other. Carwin was supposed to fight Brock already though so its kinda unfair to have him fight Mir and possibly lose that earned shot, but if Brock is out longer than expected there is no reason to have Carwin wait for him and I doubt he wants to do that either.

Also, as much as I like Cain and have defended his spot in top 10 HW rankings, I don't think he has the tools to beat Mir. Mir has about 30 pound advantage against him, better stand up and better jitsu. It would be a huge surprise if Cain managed to beat Mir.


----------



## Shevy19 (Jun 28, 2009)

Velasquez "grinded" a victory against Kongo. I guess if being in full mount for most the fight is grinning out a victory I guess GSP doesn't dominant the fights he wins. Also what gives Mir the tools to win. Mir never should of beat Lesnar in either fight, because of the terrible ref call and the caught Lesnar with a rookie mistake, and only beat nog because nog had a staph infection and he shouldn't of been fighting. Beating Antoni Hardonk means nothing so I'm curious in what makes Mir so great. He beat Kongo and that gives him the interim title shot after being massacred in his last fight? I know the HW divsion is weak but come on.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Shevy19 said:


> Velasquez "grinded" a victory against Kongo. I guess if being in full mount for most the fight is grinning out a victory *I guess GSP doesn't dominant the fights he wins*. Also what gives Mir the tools to win. Mir never should of beat Lesnar in either fight, because of the terrible ref call and the caught Lesnar with a rookie mistake, and only beat nog because nog had a staph infection and he shouldn't of been fighting. Beating Antoni Hardonk means nothing so I'm curious in what makes Mir so great. He beat Kongo and that gives him the interim title shot after being massacred in his last fight? I know the HW divsion is weak but come on.


Yea and GSP doesn't get rocked at the beginning of every round... :confused05:


----------



## The Immortal CJ (Sep 7, 2009)

And here are the two guys who are jealous of Brock Lesnar going against each other...lulz. I hope for a no contest.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Shevy19 said:


> Velasquez "grinded" a victory against Kongo. I guess if being in full mount for most the fight is grinning out a victory


Oh to me it was impressive enough win, but you said Mir finishing Kongo so easily wasn't impressive at all, yet you said Cain "murdered" Kongo by going to decision with him. Bit illogical don't you think?




Shevy19 said:


> Also what gives Mir the tools to win.


Think I went trough them already, but I'll repeat; Mir has way better stand up than Cain and has arguably better ground game. Ok Cain has better wrestling, but Cain isn't even a brown belt at jitsu and Mir's jitsu is one of the best in business. 
Also as Cain doesn't have the size of Lesnar and as Mir actually has the weight advantage against him. Basically I doubt Cain can control Mir on ground at all if he even chooses to go there. Basically Mir can finish Cain both standing and on ground, Cain can pretty much do neither.



Shevy19 said:


> Mir never should of beat Lesnar in either fight, because of the terrible ref call and the caught Lesnar with a rookie mistake


The ref call didn't really help either. Brock was about to get armbarred as they got stood up. Rewatch the fight and you'll see it. Either way the punches were illegal so there is no point to whine about them. Also I don't like the "if game". Im sure many fights would have been different *IF
* someone hadn't been caught with a punch, kick or submission, but that is the reality and unpredictability of mixed martial arts. 



Shevy19 said:


> only beat nog because nog had a staph infection and he shouldn't of been fighting


Nog got destroyed so badly that staph or not I don't think the outcome of the fight had been different. Nog has always had a "punchdrunk" stand up and he got tagged just as well by Herring and Sylvia who both came very close to finishing him. Infact quite a few of Nog's win have been miracle subs that were set up by people dropping him then jumping into his guard trying to finish him.
Basically I got nothing but love for Nog but Mir has improved so much while Nog really hasn't changed his game or physique much at all. Nog still trains with same people he has trained for a while while Mir keeps changing his camps searching for more knowledge from different trainers. On top of that Mir is really taking the weight gaining game seriously as you can see.



Shevy19 said:


> He beat Kongo and that gives him the interim title shot after being massacred in his last fight?


Again as much as I support Cain his resume isn't much different than Mir's. Other than Kongo and Rothwell he has no big wins either. Mir beat Kongo more convincingly than Cain did and I dare to say Hardonk, Lesnar and Nog are way more impressive combo than that Rothwell win. 

Either way the whole reason people are even suggesting Mir vs. Carwin is the fact that other contenders got matches booked already. Would there be a point to have Carwin wait even longer just so he could fight the winner of Nog vs. Cain? no. Would Carwin himself want that? Prolly not


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

streetpunk08 said:


> No way in hell does Mir deserve a title shot at this point in time, Kongo wasn't exactly at the top of the ladder coming into that fight. Dos Santos and Cain are both infinitely more deserving, not to mention Nogueira beat Randy Couture after losing his title so his 1 win after losing the belt is at least as impressive as Mir's imo, I just don't understand why the UFC wants to give Mir the shot here, it's completely outta nowhere.
> 
> 
> As for the fight if it happened, I see Mir getting KO'd. Mir's chin has never been stellar and Carwin's hands are just completely devastating, it's only going to take 1 shot to kock Mir out and I don't see Mir getting this fight to the ground.



I don't know how you guys can keep saying that Cain deserves it more than Mir,,, most of you guys are comparing alot,, well lets compare,, Cain looked like a monkey *&%*ing a football againist Kongo,, Mir knocked him down and sub'd him in a minute<<< +1 for Mir... Has Carwin fought Nog, Lesnar, etc,etc,, NO,,,,,, Mir beat Nog last year(yeh I know Nog had herpes or what ever you guys use as a excuse :sarcastic12,,, Dos Santos beat a broke down Mirko Crocop his last fight,, so I don't see how some of you guys can argue about the Mir vs. Carwin,, :confused02:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

who gets utterly dominated by the Champion and gets a title shot one win later?? Interim or not i just dont see how that is possible, guys are putting together win streaks, you just lost a title fight. Give some other guys a shot.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

alizio said:


> who gets utterly dominated by the Champion and gets a title shot one win later?? Interim or not i just dont see how that is possible, guys are putting together win streaks, you just lost a title fight. Give some other guys a shot.


Your comment makes no sense,, Why would you give "other guys a shot" if they are not the best candidate,, the championship is for the BEST fighter,,, not something to give everyone a chance at just because they haven't fought for it yet,, and in my honest opinion I think Mir is the best candidate,,, If Cain hadn't have looked shitty in the Kongo fight I would have him almost as deserving as Mir,,


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

As many have already stated, Mir does not yet deserve a title shot. It's nothing shocking, of course, as you have BJ moving up in weight to fight GSP for the title, you have Randy moving up to fight for the title (after he "retired"), etc. It's still annoying, though.

With that said, this will be a good fight for sure, and I am excited to see it.


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

IMO the thing is the UFC probably realize that with brock out, Mir is pretty much top dog in the ufc, especially in terms of experience. If they do this interim title, and mir wins it, im sure the winner of nog/cain and JDS will eventually have their shots at him, and if they win then we know mir didnt deserve the shot. IMO if he is a clearcut top contender (which he is, especially with brock out) he deserves it just as much as anyone else


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> So what? It's a title fight and it shouldn't just be based on who's got time that night. In my opinion Mir moved down the pecking order after the loss against Brock and is pretty much the last person to deserve another title match. He looked great in his rebound fight, but a single win over a guy who is also coming off a loss shouldn't earn you a title match.


It's not a title fight, its the interim title fight, big difference. I respectfully disagree with on Mir moving far down the pecking order after the loss to Brock. Who has Carwin REALLY fought for him to deserve the shot? Ten cans and GG? For that matter, the same argument is used in reference to Brock, who did he beat before he got a shot? He beat Herring and LOST to Mir. IMO, all of the HW's could either benefit or be hurt by this same argument, its all semantics. 
I really don't think the UFC is going to change the scheduled matchups to fit into an interim title bout, while those very matches also help set up future bouts, either with the interim champ or when Brock returns. Like I said before, this match makes perfect sense and Mir has more than proved his place at the top of the division.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Sounds like it is close to finalized.

http://www.tsn.ca/mma/story/?id=302686



> "I have not signed any contracts yet, but I have told my manager to inform UFC matchmaker that 'I accept the offer,'" wrote Carwin on his website.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> It's not a title fight, its the interim title fight, big difference. I respectfully disagree with on Mir moving far down the pecking order after the loss to Brock. Who has Carwin REALLY fought for him to deserve the shot? Ten cans and GG? For that matter, the same argument is used in reference to Brock, who did he beat before he got a shot? He beat Herring and LOST to Mir. IMO, all of the HW's could either benefit or be hurt by this same argument, its all semantics.
> I really don't think the UFC is going to change the scheduled matchups to fit into an interim title bout, while those very matches also help set up future bouts, either with the interim champ or when Brock returns. Like I said before, this match makes perfect sense and Mir has more than proved his place at the top of the division.



The UFC also gave Anderson Silva a title shot after beating only Chris Leben in the UFC. 

I am tired of seeing Mir getting shots though. I want someone new. Other people are in the mix too. Nog, Cain, JDS is quickly moving up the ladder.


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> The UFC also gave Anderson Silva a title shot after beating only Chris Leben in the UFC.
> 
> I am tired of seeing Mir getting shots though. I want someone new. Other people are in the mix too. Nog, Cain, JDS is quickly moving up the ladder.


Nog Cain and JDS are already signed for fights. Carwin was, but brock dropped out and he needs to fight. Mir just dominated his last fight, if carwin cant beat mir, who says he can beat brock? Mir already beat nog, so if Cain cant get past him, does he really deserve a shot? Nothing to say about JDS, but I think he needs 1 or 2 more fights before a shot.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TheAxeMurderer said:


> Nog Cain and JDS are already signed for fights. Carwin was, but brock dropped out and he needs to fight. Mir just dominated his last fight, if carwin cant beat mir, who says he can beat brock? Mir already beat nog, so if Cain cant get past him, does he really deserve a shot? Nothing to say about JDS, but I think he needs 1 or 2 more fights before a shot.


If Cain can't beat Nog, it doesn't mean that Mir wins for sure. That MMA math doesn't work. That how people figured out that Emerson was...erm... is better than Fedor.

I agree that JDS needs another fight. But all the interim title represents is the #1 contender. Just because people are booked doesn't mean they should rush it. They can wait for an interim title. I think that Cain deserves it more than Mir right now to be honest.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

With this fight looking to be coming to fruition it must mean that they do believe there will be time for another fight after this one before Brock is healthy.

I expect the winner of Nogeuira vs Cain to fight the winner of Carwin vs Mir and then Lesnar will face the winner of that to get rid of the interim belt.


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I agree that JDS needs another fight. But all the interim title represents is the #1 contender. Just because people are booked doesn't mean they should rush it. They can wait for an interim title. I think that Cain deserves it more than Mir right now to be honest.


I understand that mmath is tricky at best..I don't necessarily mean that mir could beat cain if cain cant beat nog, but if cain doesnt get past him I don't think he deserves a shot. If he wins though then im all for it, and imo he can fight the winner of mir/carwin for the interim belt before brock comes back anyways. If he loses, then Nog gets the winner for the same deal, really I think its a good thing, as long as the interim belt doesnt change hands like 3 times before brock comes back


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hmmm mir and carwin are both beyond contempt! All of a sudden 

Mir thinks lesnar isnt as good as Carwin and carwin says vice versa.... To think just a couple of months ago I hated lesnar! 

Like i said before these guys should take a break after pleasuring each other. 

...oh and all the neg reppers ...rep away if it makes you feel better


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

i'd put JDS over Cain and even Carwin, he's just less marketable.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Carwin has top notch wrestling ? 

Since when ?


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Carwin has top notch wrestling ?
> 
> Since when ?


Pretty much since his college days... He was div 2 champion. As Im not an american I got no idea how huge difference there is bitween div 1 and div 2 champs, but on paper its still better wrestling background than almost everyone on ufc has.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm actually glad this fight is taking place I've always questioned Shanes legitimacy as earning that title shot.


If he can get past Frank, I think he's finally earned it TBH.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Card might be coming together nicely 

GSP - Hardy
Carwin - Mir
Alves - TBA 
Almedia - TBA


----------



## wakeboy (Sep 14, 2009)

some of you guys value your opinions way to much. at the end of the day your comments ARENT i repeat ARENT going to change anything...

mir is a very talented fighter and he is a top hw, and i for one am very interested to see how mir can handle a larger opponent with his added mass. In march he may even be cutting to 265 which would make it a whole different ball game against brock....

you guys remember before 104, when everyones like omfg shogun doesnt deserve a title shot!!! lyoto will pwnz000r him... yea i didnt hear anyone saying he didnt deserve a title shot after he whooped lyotos ass...

calm down lets see how this plays out:thumb02:


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

wakeboy said:


> *some of you guys value your opinions way to much. at the end of the day your comments ARENT i repeat ARENT going to change anything...*
> 
> mir is a very talented fighter and he is a top hw, and i for one am very interested to see how mir can handle a larger opponent with his added mass. In march he may even be cutting to 265 which would make it a whole different ball game against brock....
> 
> ...


:sarcastic12: 

Why have message boards then ? The whole "you are just guys on a forum" schtick is ******* old and outdated.


----------



## wakeboy (Sep 14, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> :sarcastic12:
> 
> Why have message boards then ? The whole "you are just guys on a forum" schtick is ******* old and outdated.


a lot of people come here for updates on whats actually going on in the mma world. so if pointless threads keep getting bumped by people who think theyre extremly important and just say random nonsense...

the annoying thing is the problems created by people not considering different perspectives, like hmmm maybe frank mir is deserving of a shot at an interm belt rather than ranting and going on about how their favourite up and coming heavyweight deserves it more than him...

nice troll bro stay hot...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> Card might be coming together nicely
> 
> GSP - Hardy
> Carwin - Mir
> ...


In the thread I posted about Alves returning, I think JP mentioned that Alves might be fighting Almeida.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> In the thread I posted about Alves returning, I think JP mentioned that Alves might be fighting Almeida.


It's not signed yet but they're trying to put it together...

source..http://mmafrenzy.com/12526/thiago-a...da-possible-for-marchs-ufc-111-in-new-jersey/


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> Pretty much since his college days... He was div 2 champion. As Im not an american I got no idea how huge difference there is bitween div 1 and div 2 champs, but on paper its still better wrestling background than almost everyone on ufc has.






NO OF COARSE NOT Brock never won the 2000 NCAA heavyweight wrestling championship or anything ...so Carwin is way better.


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

G_Land said:


> NO OF COARSE NOT Brock never won the 2000 NCAA heavyweight wrestling championship or anything ...so Carwin is way better.


yeah its not like he said he was better than ALMOST everyone in the ufc..of course there are a few who have better credentials, but that still doesnt necessarily mean that they're better mma wrestlers, hell gsp has no wrestling credentials and Id wager p4p he's probably the best wrestler in mma


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah yeah yeah im not getting into a P4P arguement we all know GSP is good blah blah blah i was referenceing that guys lack of referencing stuff before he blurts out how Carwin has a better back ground ON PAPER

sorry for the msp


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

G_Land said:


> yeah yeah yeah im not getting into a P4P arguement we all know GSP is good blah blah blah i was referenceing that guys lack of referencing stuff before he blurts out how Carwin has a better back ground ON PAPER
> 
> sorry for the msp


Yeah um all I meant was that he didnt say carwin had a better background than everyone in the ufc. obviously there are some who were at a higher level of wrestling prior to joining the ufc, but thats almost irrelevant because someone who has no wrestling background (GSP) is also one of the best wrestlers in the ufc


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

So when will we see GSP and Carwin/Brock fight? I GET IT :sarcastic07: I know GSP is good look back i just said it we are not talking about GSP man we were talking about background but since you wanna bring up other ppl that are not mentioned in the thread Matt Hughes is way better at BJJ then Gracie...ummm it dont work like that man STOP taking what i say out of context...cant we all just get along?


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

G_Land said:


> So when will we see GSP and Carwin/Brock fight? I GET IT :sarcastic07: I know GSP is good look back i just said it we are not talking about GSP man we were talking about background but since you wanna bring up other ppl that are not mentioned in the thread Matt Hughes is way better at BJJ then Gracie...ummm it dont work like that man STOP taking what i say out of context...cant we all just get along?



I dont get how you dont understand what I mean, Im not trying to argue with you man, ill try to explain it one more time if it doesnt work ill leave calmly  

You admit you're talking about background. Carwins background in wrestling is good, but some other peoples is better (Brock, Cain?) However, all i am stating is that background does not mean everything, because someone like (dont get mad im going to say gsp) gsp has zero background in wrestling. is that better?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

no need to leave lol i think im swinging high and your mid ways and we just aint conecting lol i know what you were sayin tho i was directing my angst toward the other guy but forget him id rather argue with you lol jk But what your sayin is what ive preached since ive been here so props lol


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

This is a good match up. I like it because we will be able to see if Mir can handle the muscle that Carwin and Lesnar have without having to watch Lesnar/Mir III. It also lets us see if Carwin can handle top level fighters before he gets put in a real championship fight. I like both fighters and will not pick sides because this fight can go either way. It will be nice to see Carwin fight again though.


----------



## Tony Killer (Dec 6, 2009)

i hate interims:thumbsdown:


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

jongurley said:


> I don't know how you guys can keep saying that Cain deserves it more than Mir,,, most of you guys are comparing alot,, well lets compare,, Cain looked like a monkey *&%*ing a football againist Kongo,, Mir knocked him down and sub'd him in a minute<<< +1 for Mir... Has Carwin fought Nog, Lesnar, etc,etc,, NO,,,,,, Mir beat Nog last year(yeh I know Nog had herpes or what ever you guys use as a excuse :sarcastic12,,, Dos Santos beat a broke down Mirko Crocop his last fight,, so I don't see how some of you guys can argue about the Mir vs. Carwin,, :confused02:


It's pretty easy actually, Mir got completely dominated in his last fight with Brock, then he beats Kongo, a guy whose legitimacy I question alot and I dont think Kongo is anywhere near the top of the ladder. Mir beat Nog and Lesnar but those wins were before his loss and before he lost the belt. I wouldn't have a problem if Anderson or GSP got a title shot after 1 win since they were long time dominant champions but Mir lost his first defense very very badly. Cain also beat Kongo in a very one sided fight, not to mention he has a winning streak and is unbeaten.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> Mir does not deserve a shot at the interim title IMO.


i kind of have to agree, as much as a Mir Mark as i am.... this should be Carwin/Cain; neither has lost still and are on a tear; the undefeated interim title fight would be awesome. 

Mir lost... he should have to fight his way back up just like Nog is going to have to fight his way up. Mir beat Kongo but Nog beat Randy... both of them should have one more win under their belt before getting back to a title fight.


now, being a Mir Mark, of course i'm gonna say "take the match, take the match!"; right does not mean i'm still not gonna play favorites.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Jesy Blue said:


> i kind of have to agree, as much as a Mir Mark as i am.... this should be *Carwin/Cain*; neither has lost still and are on a tear; the undefeated interim title fight would be awesome.
> 
> Mir lost... he should have to fight his way back up just like Nog is going to have to fight his way up. Mir beat Kongo but Nog beat Randy... both of them should have one more win under their belt before getting back to a title fight.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!!! I have been saying this in previous threads as well! It may not be as interesting to everyone as other fights, but that is irrelevant. Cain and Carwin were originally supposed to fight for the #1 contender spot and then the UFC scrapped it because Carwin hyped him and Brock up so much. So Cain essentially got screwed. Now there is another interim (Which is getting annoying) and it's Mir and Carwin. Once again shoving Cain aside.

Not to mention that Mir gets handed so many damn shots because te UFC just wants him to keep fighting Brock. The heavyweight title picture is a complete joke. But this is what happens when they choose fights based on money and not who really deserves it.

Sorry just had to get that off of my chest!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

No one earns their heavy weight title shots anyways. Couture got a shot after losing to Chuck. Sylvia got a shot at the interim title after winning a decision over Brandon ******* Vera. Mir got a shot at the interim title after subbing Brock on his ufc debut. Brock got a title shot after laying on Herring for 3 rounds and being 1 - 1 in the ufc. 

If you consider Cain a contender for the interim title with his last victory being a decision over Kongo where he could not finish him and got dropped back twice, then you'd have to consider Mir a contender given the fact that hes a former two time champ and just wrecked Kongo in 72 seconds. 

JDS isn't any more of a contender with 3 ufc wins over non ranked HW's. 

I really want to see Mir vs Brock 3 and Brock vs Carwin. I do not want to see Mir vs Carwin until those two fights happen.


----------



## surferbiel01 (Jan 18, 2008)

Mir may not have "earned" a title shot at this point but he has got a lot of people thinking with his performance against Kongo and also his size. Many people along with myself think that Mir may have the best chance at beating Broc. The reality is that Broc's size was the only real advantage going into the second fight. Now with Mir almost the same size and ripped, Broc's advantage is almost obsolete.
As for the fight with Carwin, I am stoked to see that it may happen. I said before that fight should happen under the circumstances. I see Mir taking that fight in devistating fashion. It will only be a 90 day out for Carwin after that fight if he is lucky.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> No one earns their heavy weight title shots anyways. Couture got a shot after losing to Chuck. Sylvia got a shot at the interim title after winning a decision over Brandon ******* Vera. Mir got a shot at the interim title after subbing Brock on his ufc debut. Brock got a title shot after laying on Herring for 3 rounds and being 1 - 1 in the ufc.
> 
> If you consider Cain a contender for the interim title with his last victory being a decision over Kongo where he could not finish him and got dropped back twice, then you'd have to consider Mir a contender given the fact that hes a former two time champ and just wrecked Kongo in 72 seconds.
> 
> ...


I don't think that Carwin really deserves it either. He hasn't won against anyone worth mentioning besides Gonzaga and he was losing until that punch.

I just want to see Carwin/Cain because that was the original plan. And when you tell a fighter that and then rip it out from underneath them, it is essentially screwing them over.


----------



## BigCountry09 (Dec 19, 2009)

i have to agree with most of yall. Mir is exlant on his feet and comfortable on the ground. think bout he is the only one to have beetin brock lesnar. if he stays calm he will put this one away ez. the records speek for them selfs yes carwin is 11-0 but its not always bout winning, Mir is 13-4 he has alot more experince in the cage the Carwin, and if u get beat it teaches u what not to do.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Brock got a title shot after laying on Herring for 3 rounds and being 1 - 1 in the ufc.


actually, randy screwed himself in this one. brock was supposed to fight coleman, but coleman hurt his knee so they were looking for another HW to take the slightly short notice, and randy said "hell, i think i'm invincible, and i want to test my invincibility!"

it's all Mark and Randy's fault Brock became 3-1 champ.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...That matchup makes you ponder...*

...Hmmmm. That would be a very interesting fight. When Carwin fought Gonzaga, Gonzo had gotten top position & Shane scrambled out, got back to his feet & seconds later-threw 1 (half jab!) on the button & folded Gonzo up like a lawn chair. Mir's Jiu Jitsu is a probably a tad better than Gonzaga's, especially if Frank is on the bottom. Frank is now bigger & stronger than Gonzaga. Mir's head & footmovement has gotten good as well.
...If Mir secures a solid takedown- *(and keeps Carwin on **his back)* He will submit Carwin. I think standing with Carwin is obviously NOT the thing to do. One Carwin punch on the chin to ANY fighter & they are going to sleep no question. Carwin has never been past the first round. That is a crazy stat in of itself and consider the 11-0 record to boot. The dude has probably the sickest power punch in MMA. If Frank can survive a round or two, Carwin might gas and Frank can takeover and finish the fight...


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

No need for a dumbass interim belt. Time you get this all squared away Lesnar will be ready to roll....Big waste of time. Anyways everyone who has the interim belt always says its not the same as the real one, so whats the point. NO fighter wants a fake ass belt gathering dust in their coloset.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TERMINATOR said:


> No need for a dumbass interim belt. Time you get this all squared away Lesnar will be ready to roll....Big waste of time. Anyways everyone who has the interim belt always says its not the same as the real one, so whats the point. NO fighter wants a fake ass belt gathering dust in their coloset.


It just symbolizes the #1 contender. But it looks better to the fans if there is a title fight so it is better for business to have an interim belt. Then they can push the fight of the #1 contender and the real champ as a mega fight with 2 champions.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It just symbolizes the #1 contender. But it looks better to the fans if there is a title fight so it is better for business to have an interim belt. Then they can push the fight of the #1 contender and the real champ as a mega fight with 2 champions.


I see yur point. I just think Brock will be back sooner than people realize. I good be wrong though.


----------



## surferbiel01 (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is a quote from Shane Carwin that was posted in another thread. This is to those who are wondering why Mir is getting a (interim) title shot.



> "A win like Frank had last night surely propels him to share the top of the division with Nog, Cain and myself. If beating Kongo was enough to propel Cain to number two contender status, destroying Kongo might edge Cain out. What is more compelling is that Mir made it our of that fight injury free so not only is he at the top of the division he is likely ready to fight sooner then later."


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Last I heard it was looking like Brock would be able to fight again in the summer, if that is the case then there shouldn't even be an interim title, there wouldn't be any point. TUF puts title belts on hold for the same amount of length that Brock's illness would put the HW belt on hold. Dana does love the interim belts though.


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

streetpunk08 said:


> Last I heard it was looking like Brock would be able to fight again in the summer, if that is the case then there shouldn't even be an interim title, there wouldn't be any point. TUF puts title belts on hold for the same amount of length that Brock's illness would put the HW belt on hold. Dana does love the interim belts though.


I dont think belts go on hold for more than a year very often, but I could be wrong


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

AceFranklin88 said:


> Lol at the whole (Insert UFC HW Here) doesn't deserve the title shot or interim title shot. Randy, Brock, Nog, and Mir all didn't deserve their title shots prior to this. It's nothing new people. It's all business. And that's the way its gonna be.


True.


Which is why I no longer really watch the UFC. It seems like martial arts-lite to me. This is all the bull shit I have to go through with boxing, without the enjoyment of watching boxing - which I find more enjoyable.


At least SF and WEC are ok...


----------



## kbuntu (Dec 18, 2009)

This is a though fight to call. I think Mir might take this one by submission. Don't get me wrong I love to see Carvin win (can't stand Mir) but Mir has a bit more experience having fought more experienced opponents in the past. Well you never know. My money is on Mir.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Fight shouldn't be for a title. Winner of this should fight winner of Cain/Nog for the interim assuming Brock is still out.


Agreed, i would really like to see, and definitely will see Lesnar-Mir III, but just not now.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

TheAxeMurderer said:


> I dont think belts go on hold for more than a year very often, but I could be wrong


yea but that last 5-6 months have already passed, the belt would only be on hold for another 6-7, if we knew Brock would get sick back in July/August then there could be a case for an interim title in August/September, having one now when the champ can fight in half a year is silly imo. and for the record I know the Rampage/Forrest season put the title on hold for 10 months which would be close to this Brock injury, the Nog/Mir season was again 10 months without a title on the line.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Im hoping for mir vs brock 3


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I still hate Mir for some reason. Hopefully, Carwin knocks him out early and advances to Lesnar. I don't have much desire to watch Mir fighting Lesnar again. Carwin vs Dos Santos for HW belt is something I want to see.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

theres no point for a title, there should be fights for a #1 contender, Brock is scheduled to come back around july or so, so if they fight for a #1 contender, that is almost the perfect amount of time between fights for the contenders.


----------

